# ANCHORING MY AQUARIUM TO THE WALL



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, I have a 75 gallon aquarium. My stand is a fireplace (NOT WORKING) with a mantel measures 44"x15". On top of the mantel I have 2 - 3/4" pieces of plywood strapped together. They measure 48"X19" the same size as my tank. I'm wondering if I should anchor it down. It's full and weights around 800lbs. There is no teetering or instability to it at all but just asking for advice. Thanks in advance.

Deb


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Deb, could you possibly post a pic or two of the fireplace and mantel? In my experience, mantels are not usually meant to support heavy loads such as an aquarium.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMWaU4xrrhWMrwrsgeLm_U8dAouN6WzmetvmBnk

Sure... I should also mention that my hubby built a frame inside out of 2x4's. It's very solid. Deb


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Deb, I can't view your pics as it says I need to log in.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Dee, I have searched for how to post pics but come up empty. I'll need a little how-to lesson..


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm thinking this is the hearth, and not the mantel. Am I right? The mantel is usually up above the fireplace, at eye level and the hearth is what the fireplace sits on.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes I suppose that would be right. You can look at my blog - I have pictures there if you like. It is a separate unite that housed a gas fireplace that we removed. It's made of oak and is quite nice as a tank base.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Deb, check the link in my signature for Posting Pics instructions.

The hearth is the part that the fire or gas logs sits on/in and the mantel is the top part that you put candlesticks or picture frames on.

I see the pic of the fireplace on your blog though. If your hubby did a good job on the structural support inside the fireplace facade structure, you should be OK. I would at least use L-brackets to secure the framing to the wall.

Truthfully though, I myself am very uncomfortable with the way that set up looks. A bit top heavy to me and I would be concerned with knocking it over, especially with children, large dogs and idiot friends or family members.

It doesn't look as if the fireplace is attached to the floor in any way, I would just buy or build a stand and use the fireplace as a decorative element. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeda said:


> I would just buy or build a stand and use the fireplace as a decorative element. Again, just my opinion.


Plus one. I like the 2x4's to be directly under each corner of the tank plus a rail on top of the legs directly under all 4 (edges) of the tank supporting the entire frame. The purchased ones are absolutely level in all directions and the DIY ones you can make level.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I sell fireplaces for a living. I really would trust what you have going on there, secured to the wall or not. It looks like you added some support? But I still wouldn't trust it long term.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. I have to agree that it does look top heavy which is scary. I have decided to let the fireplace be a fireplace and build a stand. There are loads of great videos I'll be watching. I will update soon. I plan on building the stand this week with an update hopefully by next weekend. Thank you again for taking the time to share you knowledge. Deb


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

As a wood worker, I'm less concerned with having the legs be at the corners of the tank, as I am with not fully knowing how the fireplace "stand" is constructed. Since it was probably not built with holding ~800lbs in mind, the joinery may not be adequate. It looks like 3/4" wood, and with the 2x4 reinforcement, you probably are ok. You are right to worry about anchoring to the wall, as the picture seems to show the stand only is about 12" off the wall, while the tank is 18.

HOWEVER - it is not possible for us to look at a picture and accurately assess how well it is constructed. Additionally, that 3/4" plywood board under the tank actually looks like it is particle board and not plywood in the picture. That is not a good idea - not only does particle board not do well with water (a local shed company calls it fall-aparticle board in their radio spots), but it will sag over time without adequate support, which does not appear to be there on the corners.

Building a stand is not that challenging, and it will give you peace of mind long term.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Nodima, You have brought more valid points for me to consider. Yes the board underneath is "fall-apartical board" I love that! I really didn't think about that because the unit I purchases with my 55 is made of the same stuff. It's actually called shelving at Lowes. I had just planned to double it for strength. Would you then recommend a 3/4" sheet of plywood as the top? I will be painting the unit black to match the tank eventually. As for the sides, they will be done over time.

I do appreciate you pointing out that it is hard to fully see the construction in the picture but it gives you an idea. After talking to my hubby about the suggestions and advice he agrees that it's not a good route to go with the fireplace especially with that weight. We are going to build our own re-enforced unit that will give us the peace of mind we need when we have our grandkids running around. I'm excited to get this tank up and running. We'll be working this week on the cabinet/stand and hopefully I'll be able to make the move next weekend.

Thanks a bunch DT


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have seen a number of aquarium stands and racks from visiting hobbyist fish rooms for more than 45 years. You are right to worry. There is a wide range of poorly conceived stands and improvised re-purposed furniture that I have seen holding aquariums. It will not help to secure this to the wall. Empty the tank and find another way to support it.

The term "reinforced" makes me nervous because the average person approaches building an aquarium stand the way politicians attack a problem. If something is not working, adding more of the same rarely helps. Use the Cichlid Forum library to find articles about building stands. Most people probably should just buy a commercial stand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

FWIW here is how I built mine, see page 2 for pics of the joints.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=242837&start=15

And here is where I got the instructions. For a stand in living areas, just build one level high and add decorative coverings as desired.
http://tedsfishroom.com/2011/04/20/aqua ... fish-room/

I just added a 2-tier rack that can hold any 12" deep tank on bottom up to 48" long and 2 10G on top (fry tanks). Took about 4 hours.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Mcdaphnia said:


> You are right to worry. There is a wide range of poorly conceived stands and improvised re-purposed furniture that I have seen holding aquariums.


I learn more through advice from aquarists like yourself and know that the information you share is learned through experience. Thanks for taking the time to share with me. I never really considered the unbelievable weight put on re-purposed items to create a stand that just won't hold up and is actually dangerous. We built a stand that I know is going to be awesome and bare the weight easily. I did look at many YouTube videos where we saw many variations which we used in building ours.

I'm still struggling with posting pics so you can see my stand on my blog if you like. Thanks so much!


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> FWIW here is how I built mine, see page 2 for pics of the joints.
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=242837&start=15
> 
> And here is where I got the instructions. For a stand in living areas, just build one level high and add decorative coverings as desired.
> ...


For some reason when I go to the Viewtopic I get the message that there is not such topic. I've gotten that message before. Not sure why. We did find great videos showing how to construct a secure stand for my tank. We did build it yesterday and I think it's going to be awesome. You can see it on my blog and give me your input if you like. I sure appreciate it.

I also love the idea of having two levels with tanks below. I never considered that but wow it would sure free up some space for me. I have 5 tanks (all small between 40 down to 10 that are my brooding and grow-out tanks. Since we haven't enclosed the unit yet we could easily add a lower shelf to hold at least a couple of the smaller tanks. I'm excited to get working on that now.

I was checking out videos and saw one called "FISHROOM UPDATE - BROKEN TANK" OMG! He used a metal rack to hold his 120 gallon tank and it didn't hold... I would just about die if that happened to me. Even I - novice me knows that that type of shelving isn't strong enough from working where it is used. Live and learn..


----------

